# Crate training.



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm about to start crate training with my 1yr poodle. I know it's late, but better late than never right? 

Having a look around, does it matter if I don't use one of those metal crates, but rather one of the cloth looking colapsible ones? We go camping alot and this would be far more practical....I think...?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I like the plastic ones the most


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

If you do a lot of travel, I think the collapsible ones are better, especially if you have a smaller car. We just got a collapsible wire one for our new mini, and have an airline crate for our other dog. I like that the collapsible one takes up less storage space.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

If you're talking about the pop up tent style crates: they're worth a try, but they aren't perfect. The are easily destroyed and dogs can hook a nail or tooth in the mesh areas. I bought one for my Maltese and he rolled it across the floor, like one of those hamster balls. My brother and SIL brought one for their Spoo over the holidays and he did fine for a few days, then he started to get ansy and it collasped on him. We were here, so it wasn't a big deal. There are collaspable hard, plastic and metal crates. If you're just now starting to crate, I would think sturdier is better. After you have him trained, then you could get the tent style crate. But I wouldn't leave him alone in it.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> I like the plastic ones the most


I do too. I had a friend of mine give me some really good advice about crates. A crate is to represent a den to a dog because essentially dogs are den animals. A den doesn't open up to the elements, it's enclosed and safe and when they are in their den they feel safe from predators that might harm them. In a wire crate they are exposed and it's not denlike it's just open to everything. I like the enclosed crate and plastic crates tend to run bigger than wire crates.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I use the black heavy duty wire crates I think. And mine is strong and collapsable. I packed 2 in my trunk of my Altima when we went to PA for week. You can lay blankets over them also. My dogs now have their own bedroom, but they are still in crates.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

They used to make covers for wire crates too and they aren't hard to make if you know someone who sews.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

When I get my spoo I'm going to get the wire collapsable ones. I'm going to make a cover for it, and I LOVE how the plastic liner at the bottom is removeable for easy cleanup.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> They used to make covers for wire crates too and they aren't hard to make if you know someone who sews.


Yeah and you can throw a blanket over it.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

A few people on this forum recommended the Crate Games DVD to me, and it's worth every penny. Check it out if you can!

I have a wire crate, but in retrospect I wish I would have gotten one of those plastic vari-kennel types.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, I have both. A big heavy wire collapsible one, so it technically is transportable cos it packs down flat, but it's darn big, heavy and awkward still, so it just stays up 24/7 and is their every-day crate (the two of them share, Riki has a little one of her own, but rarely ever uses it anymore)
I also have a canvas 'tent' style one that is super light-weight and flat (though still big; big enough for a spoo) that we take to shows and when travelling, it is stored flat and slides between the big wire crate and the wall.


I don't mind the plastic ones, but they are often a tad more bulky with the side bars (so nothing can sit flush against the side of it; it needs that or you'd be able to block the ventilation holes!) and while they generally split in half to pack down, they're still very bulky when packed down. They are light to shift about the house though...

The canvas ones aren't the best unless your dog is really reliable in a crate, and while training it's possibly not the best to trust them in unless you're prepared to risk it getting destroyed!

Your boy is only a mini though right? You can get away with a collapsible wire one I think, they are still ok to transport with when they're not the huge ones, cos they do pack down nice and flat, and you can throw a blanket or cover over it to create a 'den'. Perhaps you can later on fork out for a canvas one for camping with, but I'd just be wary of using one for training at this stage...

Oh, and as a side note, my lil terrier only ever got crate trained about 3 years ago, at the age of 8 years old and she loves her crate now


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I use both the heavy duty wire, collapsible and the molded plastic crates. I like both types. I used to crate Billy in the wire one until he was old enough to leave out. I always covered it with blankets to keep it private for him. I like that fact that I can fold it up and put it in the back of the car and take it with me anywhere. 

Taffy is crated in a molded plastic one and she loves it. I put a fleece on the floor and it is in a quite place in our family room in the basement. She goes right in at night without any problems and goes right to sleep.

Good luck finding the right crate for you._


----------

